# New Articles Team Members



## JohnthePilot

In the flurry of activity following the launch of the revamped Articles section, I completely forgot to introduce some of our new team members. TheGift73, a prolific writer, as you will see if you look at Articles, has joined us from Microsoft Support and is now a mentor on both teams. Congratulations.
Another member with dual "nationality" is our long-standing TSF member, zuluclayman. Congratulations and "Welcome Aboard" to the both of you.


----------



## oscer1

congrats zuluclayman and again TheGift73


----------



## dai

congratulations


----------



## SABL

Congratulations guys.....nice goin'!!


----------



## Go The Power

Congratulations to you both. Well deserved promotions


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Congratulations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Corday

Congrats guys!. Someday I'll write the great American novel. Yea, we all know about good intentions. Coulda, wouda, shouda. Great that you're taking the time to help us all.


----------



## WereBo

Congratulations to both you guys, well deserved and earned :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats to you both!


----------



## DT Roberts

Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## jcgriff2

Congratulations!


----------



## Redeye3323

Nice one Zulu and Thegift.

Good luck to you both


----------



## joeten

Congratulations to you both nice going


----------



## reventon

Congrats to both!


----------



## zuluclayman

thank you all for the votes of confidence


----------



## Cathy95820

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Larusso

Congrats to both :smile:


----------

